# New tow rig ideas?



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

+ Quote

More than a few You know of, or more than a few you actually worked on? If you want some "BLOWN OUT" Detroit Diesel blocks or cranks, let me know, we got a few laying around. By the way, sorry to hi-jack your post Gabe.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

wyandot said:


> + Quote
> 
> More than a few You know of, or more than a few you actually worked on? If you want some "BLOWN OUT" Detroit Diesel blocks or cranks, let me know, we got a few laying around. By the way, sorry to hi-jack your post Gabe.


I was refering to the Yanmar's in the G.M. products...


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Gabe you've seen our jeep. Its for sale at the right price. Lots of new **** on it.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Used to have a 2011 Jeep Liberty (well the ex still has it) I considered that thing one of the best all around outdoors vehicles I had ever used. Pulled my 14 foot Alumacraft allover the state like it wasnt there, back seats and passenger seat fold flat so that my 6'2 self could stretch out and sleep. Put a Yakima box and a hard rodholder tube on the roof rack for the gear, some good AT tires, and I had a boat pulling hotel room with the ability to go pretty much anywhere I wanted it to. Mileage wasn't the best, but its abilities are the tradeoff. A mid to late 2000's Grand Cherokee might be worth a look too in that price range.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

backtrolling Skams in short and tshirts. Plug life


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wa


steelton said:


> backtrolling Skams in short and tshirts. Plug life


Way to hijack your own thread


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Good work guys! Have yet to find many in the rivers myself


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Adam. That fish was the result of pure will and determination by Gabe, Tyler, and myself.

Aye slow start to the Skam season to the SW, a couple hundred or so have gone past South Bend so far, not many compared to say 2 years ago around July 4 or last year around Aug 4. It is true there were some at Grand Haven for a couple weeks, 3-5 weeks ago, while they had cold surface water near shore.

When the Joe runs above 75 and the piers are warm also, not many runs are gonna happen. These fish may be suicidal, but they have limits.

At this point I would like to posit that most Skams will wind up running throughout the early fall and yield some nice bonus fish to early fall river fishermen. Unless of course there is a early cool down or some strong sustained easterlies.

HI GABE teh hijacking continues...


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I see that


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

You started it gabe! Hehehe....yep, already this time last year I was hooking a fair amount each outing in the rivers, i fished a stretch hard for just 1 hookup and loss last weekend. Wind forecast might change our game a little? Would be hard pressed to see them leave cool water to swim up a warm river tho, but let's hope!.... OK now that we got a little fish talk about of the way.... as for me, I have my eyes on that Colorado zr2 if it happens. Decent size engine on a small truck, should last a long time and prove very capable in the process.... very excited to see if it actually happens!


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd wait until I got Mettlehead's review before I bought that new Colorado, he seems to really know his $#@!.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

He's an outdoor writer he ought to know. They never tell a lie..."fishing with my good buddy and local river guide (insert any name here)". Pay me $300 and you can just about call me whatever you want, til that cash is in my hand.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Well the hunt is over. Decided on an 06' envoy denali. Comes standard with a 5.3 v8 and just about every luxury item ever. Even has an on board air compressor in the rear cargo area and a hose to fill up each tire with gauge. Checked the fuel economy on the hours drive home and thru country road and put up a respectable 22 mpg. This is my 2nd trailblazer/ envoy platform and I'm sure this one will do me well. Tha js for the input from everyone.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That is sweet!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Looks clean.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Ranger Ray said:


> Looks clean.


Apart from the bugs on the bumper! Hehe couldn't help it! ... really tho, looks great man, and can't complain about 22 mpg at all! That's pretty slick about the air compressor, that had to have been aftermarket right? Also 4wd I assume? Congrats though!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

4x4 always but, the compressor is factory. It even has little water nozzles to spray the headlights clean in the winter.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty slick that was stock! First I've heard of that, same with headlight spritzers! Sounds like a great ride! Now keep this thread going after the purchase with what you rig up for fishing (ceiling top strap/bungee system for rods I smell in the future for sure!)


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

steelton said:


> The big rig just isn't cutting it. Too wide a turn radius for backing trailers happily.


I recently had a chance to spend a week with a new 4x4 Colorado, and the first thing that I wondered was what the heck they did to the front end to decrease the turning radius as much as they did. I like the truck, a lot, and am awaiting the duramax version...


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

So a little update post purchase. I went with an 06' Envoy denali. The denali for the sheer reason it is a short wheelbase and still comes with a 5.3l v8. Fuel mileage is coming in at about 18 mpg daily driving, 55 to 62 mph with minimal stops. I imagine if someone had considerably more stop and starts than me the mileage would be 15 to 16. Compare that to the old trailblazer that was essentially an identical vehicle but, with the smaller 4.2l straight 6 that usually manged 14.8 to 15.5 and around 12 towing the drift boat. Have done any towing with the new rig yet but, I'll post an updated towing fuel milage as we're head north with the boat Sunday. I'm working on some cheap interior roof mounted rod holders and so far for the price of a 4' stick of 1.5" schedule 40 pvc and a $1.39 3' bungee cord this is what I've come up with.





















. There is room for 4 above the rod and with the addition of drilled holes and some more cord you can have more room underneath the bar. The rods a 8'6" and the reels end up just behind the rear passengers head and the front if the rods stop before the front passengers heads. Someone smaller than myself sitting in the rear wouldn't have much issue with rods hanging above there heads but, at 6'2" I can't really have anything above my head in either front or rear seats. It's a problem I've dealt with in this vehicle before but, was worth not driving it. In the previous trailblazer I had a rear elevated deck that allowed me to throw waders, wet things underneath the deck and still have a full cargo space for tackle bags and coolers. I'll be adding that feature in the next week. If anyone has a trailvoy platform and wants to add the upper bar it's 47 3/8" long. To install it just remove one of the rear coat hangers with a 8mm socket. Reinstall it with the pvc rod. It'll be tight enough not to slop around and with the Grey pvc it almost looks factory. Thanks for everyone's input and if anyone has any other clever idea let me know what you did with your rig and includes some pics.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice! One suggestion that comes to mind is maybe some mini-bungees or BungeeDeeleeBobs on the PVC tube to keep them from sliding around on a turn? Could even notch the PVC bar so the butt handles sit in it.....


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Ooo... I like that idea.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

METTLEFISH said:


> I was refering to the Yanmar's in the G.M. products...


Dmax's are made by Isuzu.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking good dude! I had a good feeling something like that was in your future! Would have done the same thing myself. #talldudeproblems. I'm 6'1 or so? Haha! Looking good tho man!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

steelton said:


> He's an outdoor writer he ought to know. They never tell a lie..."fishing with my good buddy and local river guide (insert any name here)". Pay me $300 and you can just about call me whatever you want, til that cash is in my hand.


Wow!... for someone who's the most plagiaristic writer I've ever seen, your wrong ... again. I have a good freind who is an outdoor writer though. He has even done a few articles on my "Mythical Ancesters" too...


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Where you headed this weekend


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad to see your still active mettlefish. I was worried you might have had a chest grabber. 7 days is a long time to make a rebuttle.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> Dmax's are made by Isuzu.


Detroit Diesels are so 70's...lol Caught that, but around here everyone already knows everything, soooo why bother.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

We were at last night's truck pulls in fremont, sadly the rain shut us down before they even got started. Would have been fun to watch those truck make some passes. Always fun to watch guy have brand loyalty while never having owned a diesel. I've been around a duramax and cummins for about 7 yrs now and from my experiences the cummins is a more serious works horse engine but, the duramax is a good all over platform. If only you could get a manufacturer to offer multiple transmissions behind multiple engine choise. Then you see more competition to get prices down, all while have the option of a cat engine and Allison tranny in a dodge or some other combination.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Do


steelton said:


> Glad to see your still active mettlefish. I was worried you might have had a chest grabber. 7 days is a long time to make a rebuttle.


Doubt that, So whatcha think about a lil upstream competition as suggested in your "Drift boat Competition'' thread... Oar (pun intended) we could just tie our boats together and see who pulls the other around! 

Why would you worry about me having a chest grabber?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll take your challenge. It would be nice to meet you in person. I'd be willing to admit defeat if you think you can beat meet at a friendly rowing competion.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Though I don't imagine either one of us would make it all the way up to the next ramp. It would take 6 hours of rowing to make it maybe more. Should pick a ramp to ramp that is at least fast and entertaining. I imagine we won't be the only people showing up for this.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

steelton said:


> Though I don't imagine either one of us would make it all the way up to the next ramp. It would take 6 hours of rowing to make it maybe more. Should pick a ramp to ramp that is at least fast and entertaining. I imagine we won't be the only people showing up for this.


I know I can. I have. Having grown up on a Non-Navigable private lake that does not allow any moters, I have rowed most of my life. Not to mention the last 25+ years of drift boating.
You must have nightmares of your Daddy passing of a "Chest Grabber" if you worry about me, as he is certainly close to my age. As I said, I made it to this age, will you?...


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

ESOX said:


> Dmax's are made by Isuzu.


Saw this setting in somebody's front yard last night and had to stop for a peek. Guess who built the drivetrain for these? GM owned a large share of Isuzu for quite some number of years. I doubt you will see Yanmar, or Cat, or anybody else powering their trucks.https://nmi.craigslist.org/cto/5154046408.html


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

METTLEFISH said:


> I know I can. I have. Having grown up on a Non-Navigable private lake that does not allow any moters, I have rowed most of my life. Not to mention the last 25+ years of drift boating.
> You must have nightmares of your Daddy passing of a "Chest Grabber" if you worry about me, as he is certainly close to my age. As I said, I made it to this age, will you?...





steelton said:


> Though I don't imagine either one of us would make it all the way up to the next ramp. It would take 6 hours of rowing to make it maybe more. Should pick a ramp to ramp that is at least fast and entertaining. I imagine we won't be the only people showing up for this.


Six Hours!... huhuh.... Childs play... C'mon, letrs do something challenging, perhaps to Milwaukee and back (weather permitting)


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

My guess is you won't even show up. You've already said you don't like crowrds. What the chance of it being just you and me. If you set a time and place chances are others are going to show.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> Detroit Diesels are so 70's...lol .


Hey! Got a few of these with DDA's, they are Not the 70's two stroke road oilers any more. Actually the drive trains are great. It's the Freightliners chassis that suck.







But if you really need to move some stuff, it's gotta be a Cummins. This guy is right about 132,000#.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Just finished a 157 mile round trip towing the boat and was happily suprised to see the fuel economy at 16.4 mpg. Found that the less time I spend at 70 with a boat behind me the better the fuel economy will end up. It was doing 14.8 at 75 mph and about 17 something at 62 mph. Not too mention the ride quality of this suv is unreal can't wait to make a long haul to the u.p.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Use that tow/haul button. Fuel is cheaper than transmissions. Tow haul will increase line pressure for firmer shifts,saving clutches. It will also keep you from running in OD most of the time, which is good because OD only uses a couple of clutches and the surging on the drivetrain caused by towing will wear them quickly.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

The envoy doesn't have the button, unless it's somewhere else I don't know about.


----------

